# Service for a house/ garage and apartment



## Randomkb (8 mo ago)

I've tried to do as much research as I can and I've been out of the residential loop for years. Hoping to find some light here. I'm looking install a 200 amp panel in my home and I'd like to have a 200 amp in my garage. On top of my garage is an apartment that would require 100 amp panel of its own and I'd like to have the apartment above the garage on its own meter and the house and garage on one meter together. Can someone make a suggestion or multiple suggestions on how I could possibly proceed ? The service is going to be underground as well. If I've left any other information out that someone may require I'll fill in the gaps. Just needing some professional advice.


----------



## joe-nwt (Mar 28, 2019)

If the load calculation allows all that, 200A service on your house, a panel/feeder big enough for the apartment and the garage, and a tenant meter on the feeder to the apartment.


----------



## emtnut (Mar 1, 2015)

Randomkb said:


> Can someone make a suggestion or multiple suggestions on how I could possibly proceed ?


Unless you're a LEC, you have to call one to proceed. You can't wire an apartment on a home owner permit.


----------



## Randomkb (8 mo ago)

emtnut said:


> Unless you're a LEC, you have to call one to proceed. You can't wire an apartment on a home owner permit.


I should say it's not an apartment per say, more like a granny suite or ensuite for in-law use but I'd prefer to have it on its own meter if possible. Not sure if that changes anything. I'm a red seal myself if that's what you mean by LEC.


----------



## Navyguy (Mar 15, 2010)

A Red Seal and LEC are not the same thing. Not sure where you are from, so it might be different.

A homeowner (including an electrician) can only work in their own dwelling unit (owner occupied). As soon as you start making it look like any sort of separate unit, you cannot do the work unless you are an Licensed Electrical Contractor (LEC).

2-gang meter socket on the garage, 100 amp feed to apartment. Main disco and splitter in garage. Disco off garage for house and panel off splitter for garage.

Cheers
John


----------



## micromind (Aug 11, 2007)

Randomkb said:


> I should say it's not an apartment per say, more like a granny suite or ensuite for in-law use but I'd prefer to have it on its own meter if possible. Not sure if that changes anything. I'm a red seal myself if that's what you mean by LEC.


Check the code, around here an ADU (Auxiliary Dwelling Unit........in-laws quarters) is required to have all utilities served by the same services as the main structure.


----------



## u2slow (Jan 2, 2014)

Check with your utility. They have a hand in deciding the legality of dwelling units and if you may have more than one service/meter.


----------

